# Trim along the lower back



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ive noticed in everyones pictures that there is that black trim above the exhaust that says GTO on it. Is that only an 05-06 thing or do they have that on all of them?? Or is it aftermarket?


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

It is standard on the 05 and 06. The rear fascia(spelling?) can be switched but you will have to modify your exhaust. There are some aftermarket exhaust kits(cat backs) that will work for the conversion. You can buy an 05 rear end and get it painted or look for one that someone has switched out for the SAP one.
Hope this is some help


----------

